# Periods after Chemical pregnancy



## Kathryn_D

Hi,

I have tried this question on a few other boards but cant sem to get an answer so Im hoping someone might be able to help me.

I had a chemical pregnancy the beginning of march I started bleeding on the exact day my period should have been and it was confirmed by two beta blood tests that I was no longer pregnant it started at 117 then dropped to 57 then I got a neg test.

Anyway I am now over a week late for my period, I have heard that it is completely normal if you have a 'miscarriage' to be late coming on maybe even 6-8 weeks but all research I have done into chemical pregnancy has shown that periods should be unaffected as you mainly bleed before or on where your period is due.

I have done a couple of tests but negative even though my eyes play tricks on me sometimes so I can see a second shadow of a line. So I am confused as to whats going on, I dont even feel like Im going to start my period any time soon, but if Im not pregnant I need to know whats going on because I cant start IVF again until I have had 3 clear periods  

Waiting hopefully

Kathryn


----------



## Singers

Hi Kathryn,

I'm so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy and I am not quite sure why your period is delayed. I assume you are talking about your second period after ICSI.

Just thought I would share my story with you. I too had a chemical pregnancy in March. My HCG was even lower than yours and dropped  within a week. Once I stopped my progesterone my period came on as normal. However I then started bleeding mid-cycle for a few days, which is not normal for me. My second period in April came on earlier than I had expected and I actually continued bleeding for almost 20 days! After the first few days of heavy bleed I started spotting every day. Even the consultant was puzzled by this and sent me for a hysteroscopy, but all was fine. Finally the spotting has stopped and it's all been put down to hormonal imbalance even though my periods are fairly regular. I just have a feeling that having ICSI and a chemical pregnancy somehow tipped my hormones over the edge and made them go all haywire. I;m not sure if there is a medical explanation for it, but I just thought I would let you know what my experience has been.

Have you managed to speak to your clinic about this? If not then I certainly recommend you do and perhaps you should get a Beta-HCG blood test done just in case.

Wishing you all the best,
Singers


----------



## Juls78

just a quick one from me as in a rush tonight but just wanted to say how sorry i am that you have had a chemical pregnancy and i understand the need to want to get on with the next cycle. 

After my chemical pregnacies i was late- more than 3 weeks late and the second period was late too, i suppose it is the bodies way of getting back to normal- the third af was more normal and then i was able to stat the next cycle. 

julsxx
julsxx


----------

